# Jazzabell is not doing well....



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I took her to the vet today, as she has been throwing up several times over the past few nights. It appears she has an enlarged spleen, and the vet has a strong suspicion that it is hemangiosarcoma. I am terrified, as this usually results in a very sudden internal hemmorage and death results soon after. The vet says that she has about 2 weeks to a month before this happens. I am not sure what to do, it seems like she is deteriorating suddenly, and she is only 9 years old. Please, keep me in your thoughts, as it appears I have a decision to make, but right now, my brain is sort of numb. **** of a way to start a weekend......


----------



## suzklau (Dec 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Jazzabell. It is an awful decision to have to make. You just have to remember you will do your best for her and she will always love you for it.

Thoughts with you.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry Richard









I don't really have any advice to give you.. But you'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm so sorry.









Kristina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I PM'ed you!!

You and Jazzabell are in my pryaers!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, big warm hugs to you and Jazzabel. The world's most wonderfully pampered, spoiled, loved dogs live with you in your yurt. Jazzabell is fortunate that you care so very much for her. I am sending prayers to you and to Jazzabell. Please remember to draw from the comfort of Jazzabell and the other girls for now. Sending prayers your way...

Patti and Grimm


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This is very sad to read, is there any chance there could be another more positive diagnosis?

Hugs to you and all your girls.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am very sorry, and also like Qyn, wishing that maybe there is a chance for a more positive diagnosis.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry. Hugs to you and your family. We are all here for you. Take care.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh Richard I am so very sorry to hear this. I'm keeping you and Jazzabel in my thoughts and prayers. Were here for you and care about you a great deal.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Richard,

I am really sorry. This is how I lost my Basu. Please give Jazzabell lots of love from me. 

Take good care,


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm really sorry. You and Jazzabell are in my thoughts.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so sorry Richard {{hugs}}
You and Jazzabell are in my prayers. Please give her a nice head scratch and tummy rub for me.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, Jazzy is eating good tonight. She seems to be feeling OK, but she is also on some meds for nuasea. So, one day at a time, I am just going to treasure it while I can. Thanks for the good thoughts, and I will keep you updated.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Richard, I am so sorry to hear Jazzy is not well. I hope you have better news soon. Whatever the outcome, Jazzabelle found a wonderful place with you. Hugs to Jazzy.

Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Many thoughts for you and Jazzabell


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

richard,
i'm so sorry you are facing this decission so soon... you've only had her for a short time. prayers to all of you. 

els


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, still sending prayers and good thoughts to you, Jazzabell, and all your girls. I am really wishing you ans sweetie Jazzabell the very best. Please know that you are being warmly thought of, and prayed for. (((Hugs)))
Patti and Grimm


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Richard,

I am so sorry. This is never an easy decision and it never gets any easier. No matter how many dogs you have.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Richard thanks for the update, you know Jazzy and you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Healing prayers and positive thoughts to you all. Your pack is very lucky to have such a great life with you)


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

We'll be keeping you and Jazzy in our thoughts and prayers.

Sending some hugs too!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

no updates on our girl??? If you get a chance Richard please let us know how you both are doing. Sending lots of healing prayers your way.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Sending lots of prayers your way. Hang in there Jazzy and Richard. Enjoy every minute you have with her.
Robbie


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Thinking of you and Jazzy, Richard. 

Hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

No one has heard anything about Jazzabelle? That's worriesome - hopefully we will hear something soon.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry, did not mean to scare anyone, just been busy. At this point, Jazzy does not appear to have cancer, but the vet is trying to figure out why her spleen is enlarged. They are worried about a possible anuerysm(ballooned blood vein), but cannot be sure. I am going to take her in for more tests next week, and I will keep you posted.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, that is sort of good news! Hope whatever it is it is treatable.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, please let us know.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Update: Not quite sure how to say this...*

I hate to write this as it feels like such a finality, but I feel that I need to inform my friends. Jazzabell has cancer of the spleen, and it appears to have spread to her liver. Right now, we have her on Prednisone to help with the inflammation caused by the cancer, and she is comfortable and eating fine. But it is only a matter of time. My friend Jon is coming up from Minnesota next week, and we are planning a trip with the new RV and take the dogs on a nice camping trip before Jazzy gets too sick. I just feel so helpless right now, I wish there was something I could do, but I am going to make the best of things right now. Please keep me in your thoughts right now, and I will keep you informed.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Update: Not quite sure how to say this...*

Oh Richard. Oh Jazzy. This isn't the news we were hoping for. 

Of course you're both (actually, all your pack) in our thoughts and prayers. A camping trip sounds like a wonderful idea. Take lots of photos of the kids enjoying springtime, nature and each other. Stretch your vacation as long as you possibly can. Tomorrow is never guaranteed for each of us. But I'm sorry that Jazzy's tomorrows appear to be limited. Truly sorry. 

Do keep us posted. We worry. 

Lori


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Update: Not quite sure how to say this...*

Richard, I'm so sorry to hear this devastating news.







The camping trip sounds like a lot of fun and I'm sure Jazzy will agree "it's just what the doctor ordered!!!" 

You're both in my thoughts and prayers and please give her some extra hugs from me and the Hooligans!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Update: Not quite sure how to say this...*

many thoughts your way Richard, you and your pack. Hope you guys have a nice trip too.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Update: Not quite sure how to say this...*

Sorry to hear about your girl Richard. What a great plan the road trip sounds like for you and your crew at a time like this. Get lots of pictures.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Update: Not quite sure how to say this...*

Sorry to hear about Jazzbell, Richard. Hope you and your pack have a wonderful trip and can stretch it out as long as possible.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, jazzbell and your pack.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Update: Not quite sure how to say this...*

((((((( Richard )))))) I am so very sorry to hear this about Jazzabell. My heart goes out to you. She is such a wonderful, dear, sweet-faced girl. You take such wonderful care of your pack, and Jazzabell has the best Dad. I think a road trip in her new camper will be just what she will enjoy. She already lives in paradise with the best Dad and pack ever-- now she gets to go on a road trip in her new digs? Cool beans for Jazzabell. May this time be as peaceful as possible for you and Jazzabell. You are doing all the right things with her. Sending prayers, good thoughts and hugs your way from me, DH and Grimm.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Update: Not quite sure how to say this...*

I am really sorry to read this, but I do think it is a great idea to "make some memories" of good times - no matter what is in store. We all need some fun and relief from everyday happenings and if this sad news means everyone gets a holiday, then that is at least a little positive. Hugs to you and all your girls.


----------

